# Xtreme 230mm Twin Organic Clutch R32/33 rb26/25



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We have in stock at Sumo the 230mm Twin Organic Clutch from Xtreme Clutch Australia. This a rigid kit and is capable of 860+ ft/lbs of Torque which is plenty capable for big power .





This full kit includes ***8211;


Push type alloy billet pressure plate 
Twin 230mm Full Organic friction discs 
Chromoly Flywheel 
Assembly lube 
Metal Alignment tool 
Push release bearing and Sleeve

** This kit can be supplied at an extra cost with a full Pull ***8211; Push conversion extra then it would fit the following , BNR32 93- / BCNR33 / ER34 / 


https://xtremeclutch.co.uk/product/52936/KNI23530-2G/
Xtreme UK RRP £1065.51

GTROC Sumo Power offer £947 shipped in the UK mainland


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Anything for an R34 GTR?


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Tabz, 

Many ways to go BNR34 and I can say I have experienced most. What torque / driving style is it being used for and is it still Pull type release?

What is there now? Let me know and I will advise you best I can. 

Rich


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Anything for an R34 GTR?


Had one on my 34, not too aggressive in traffic although a little more ‘rattly’ than my old Nismo gmax. Bought mine back in 2014 iirc but I think they’ve solved that issue on the later versions.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi Rich

It’s a fast road car running circa 700-750bhp.
I don’t ever drive it fast a it doesn’t get much use. 
I currently have a Nismo twin Gmax that’s playing up and the cover plate I’ve ordered is taking forever.

Benny I’m running a gmax now and I’m happy with it but waiting on the cover plate is frustrating. If I can source something local it’s an option worth considering and I can sell the gmax on.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Sumo power are doing some good stuff at reasonable prices. This clutch kit looks to be another.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

TABZ said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> It’s a fast road car running circa 700-750bhp.
> I don’t ever drive it fast a it doesn’t get much use.
> ...


If I am honest Tabz if I was you I would stick with the Nismo. Not sure on how far you can push it as 750hp is a big ask for these twins. Depends what torque figure you are pushing out. 

We also of Nismo spares so let me know if you are needing help. Stocks are usually readily available and we ship every 3 weeks 

Rich


----------

